# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Hỏi về cấu tạo cơ cấu đột, máy đột CNC

## Hoangdesign

Em đang tìm hiểu món này, thấy có người cho cơ cấu này nhưng chưa hiểu lắm, có ai hiểu rõ rồi đả thông giúp em với, không hiểu nếu với cơ cấu này thì con servo phải chịu lực rất lớn nhờ!!!

----------

liemtrandang, lucasyeah12345

----------


## Fusionvie

Đột thì em thấy dùng cơ cấu cam chứ chưa thấy kiểu tay đòn này bào giờ, vì nó yếu.

----------


## MilkyWay

Đây là hệ thống dẫn động cho chày của máy đột CNC AMADA. Ưu điểm cho tốc độ đột nhanh hơn kiểu thiết kế mâm dùng khí nén đóng mở. Còn các yếu tố khác em không dám bàn luận.

----------


## Hoangdesign

> Đột thì em thấy dùng cơ cấu cam chứ chưa thấy kiểu tay đòn này bào giờ, vì nó yếu.


Nghe nói cơ cấu này vẫn cho lực đột tới 200 tấn, em cũng hết hồn^^

----------


## Hoangdesign

> Đây là hệ thống dẫn động cho chày của máy đột CNC AMADA. Ưu điểm cho tốc độ đột nhanh hơn kiểu thiết kế mâm dùng khí nén đóng mở. Còn các yếu tố khác em không dám bàn luận.


đúng rồi bác, nhanh chóng mặt luôn, nên em nghiền

----------


## Hoangdesign

Em tìm được nó đây, từ phút thứ 6 đi ạ
http://000016-9P0U6X-N5BBFB-EH9ZTE-D...-9J6XQQ-89BV1Z

----------


## Hoangdesign

Em nhầm link, cái này mới đúng

----------


## MilkyWay

Nếu không nhầm thì có một Công ty dưới KCN Phú Nghĩa ( Hà Nội )cũng đang sài dòng này. Nó load chương trình bằng cách đọc mã vạch khá hay.

----------

